# What kind of forearm/foregrip do you like?



## willcfish (Jun 16, 2012)

There are many types of forearms on shotguns these days. What is your favorite? Traditional, Tactical Firearm style? 
Does it depend on the shotgun?
Choat Composite Black?
What kind of forearm/foregrip do you like?


----------

